# chinese food



## firetodd5 (Jun 10, 2005)

hey guys, how bad is it to eat chinese food? I am really good with my diet, but i do eat chinese food a lot (since there is a chinese foot place right next to where I work). Anyway, I have NO IDEA about the nutritional facts on it. Does anyone know? I Know this is quite a broad topic but take your basic sesame chicken? If anyone knows that would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 10, 2005)

Sodium. Lots of sodium.  I would stay away from it while on cycle.


----------



## firetodd5 (Jun 10, 2005)

good to know, thanks bro. No more for me.


----------



## mojo (Jun 10, 2005)

not to mention it's breaded and deep fried in grease. The rice they use is not good for you either. If you are gonna continue to eat chinese stay away from anything breaded and ask for plain white rice instead of the fried rice. Try to find something from there with non-breaded chicken/pork/steak and steamed vegetables.


----------



## thechopper (Jun 10, 2005)

I would stay away from it too. Too much sodium and MSG which on a cycle would only increase the chances of high blood pressure. After you get to the actual chicken under the breading there isn't really that much protein.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 10, 2005)

too be honest.....i wouldnt be taking your diet that seriously unless you were a professional


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 11, 2005)

THE GOOD (based on 2 cup serving unless otherwise noted) 


Fortune cookie (one cookie): 30 calories, 0 g fat, 7 g carbohydrate 

Steamed vegetable or seafood dumplings (one dumpling): 41 calories, 1 g fat, 4 g carbohydrate 

Steamed brown rice (1 cup): 217 calories, 1.8 g fat, 45 g carbohydrate (contains 3.5 g fiber, compared to white rice's 0.6 g fiber) 

Meatless Lo Mein: 270 calories, 1.5 g fat, 54 g carbohydrate 

Steamed chicken and broccoli (no sauce): 280 calories, 12 g fat, 13 g carbohydrate 

Steamed Tofu and Veggies: 293 calories, 12 g fat, 28 g carbohydrate 


THE BAD (based on 2 cup serving unless otherwise noted) 


Crab Cake (1 cake): 107 calories, 5 g fat, 0.5 g carbohydrate 

White rice, steamed (1 cup): 205 calories, 0.4 g fat, 44.5 g carbohydrate 

Szechwan Shrimp: 350 calories, 21 g fat, 26 g carbohydrate 

Stir-fry Veggies and Tofu: 473 calories, 32 g fat, 28 g carbohydrate 

Meatless Chop Suey: 497 calories, 14 g fat, 80 g carbohydrate 

Chicken Chow Mein: 548 calories, 27 g fat, 40 g carbohydrate 


THE UGLY (based on 2 cup serving unless otherwise noted) 


Egg Roll* (one roll): 190 Calories, 11 g fat 
Spare Ribs (5 Ribs): 805 calories, 58 g fat, 11 g carbohydrate 

Sweet and Sour Pork: 950 calories, 50 g fat, 92 g carbohydrate 

General Tso's Chicken: 1173 calories, 68 g fat, 65 g carbohydrate 

Sesame Chicken: 1318 calories, 74 g fat, 68 g carbohydrate 

Pork Fried Rice: 1483 calories, 56 g fat, 186 g carbohydrate 

Orange Crispy Beef*: 1496 calories, 65 g fat *Carbohydrate content not available.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 11, 2005)

Fuck that i love chinese food.  Tee likes the Cream of Sum Yung Guy


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 11, 2005)

O said:
			
		

> Fuck that i love chinese food.  Tee likes the Cream of Sum Yung Guy



CumDrop Soup?


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 11, 2005)

once again, great job of stayin on subject oracle.  haha.


----------



## firetodd5 (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks Masta, that was some good info. Thats what I needed to see that I eat "the ugly". I appreciate it bro.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice post masta lifta.


----------



## kell11 (Jun 13, 2005)

firetodd5 said:
			
		

> hey guys, how bad is it to eat chinese food? I am really good with my diet, but i do eat chinese food a lot (since there is a chinese foot place right next to where I work). Anyway, I have NO IDEA about the nutritional facts on it. Does anyone know? I Know this is quite a broad topic but take your basic sesame chicken? If anyone knows that would be awesome, thanks.


No MSG for you! Ever see a chinaman over 150?
theres no muscle in that food...just sodium and worse


----------



## Freejay (Jun 13, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> No MSG for you! Ever see a chinaman over 150?
> theres no muscle in that food...just sodium and worse




Yep....But GOD do eggrolls sound good right now!!! LOL!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 13, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Yep....But GOD do eggrolls sound good right now!!! LOL!




fuck egg rolls.......give me some crab rangoon!!!!


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 14, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> too be honest.....i wouldnt be taking your diet that seriously unless you were a professional


I gotta agree. I eat anything and everything when I'm on cycle. You have to enjoy life too.


----------

